# Myofascia pain syndrome vs fibromyalgia



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Anyone been diagnosed with myofascia pain syndrome (MPS)? I suspect that a great deal of my pain is from MPS. Check out this website for one of the best descriptions of these problems:www.sover.net/~devstar/Devin Strlanyl is also the co-author of "FMS and Chronic Myofascia Pain Syndrome," the most comprehensive book I have ever read on the subject. I was shocked when I first read the info on this website. It described my pain exactly and treatments that my doctor has never mentioned. He tells me I have a chronic pain disorder and have to learn to live with it. I am looking for a new doctor...one that will be more open to discussing treatments and at least giving me some answers for things I come up with in research. I live in pain 24/7 and am always looking for answers.I did find through this website several recommended doctors in my area. One is chief of rheumatology at a local hospital and when I searched on his name I found a number of articles and papers he has written on FMS and MPS. I called and left a message today for an appointment. It seems to take a long time in the Dallas/Fort Worth area to get theumatologist appointments, but I will wait as long as it takes to get in with a doctor that knows what he is doing!Paige


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thank you paige,i had no idea there were such treatments available.i was actuly dianosed with cmp(mps),but thru my own research and info on forums it seems clear to me i have fms.the nurse who dianosed me said i had fewer than 11 trps,therefore i had myofacial pain rather than fibro,which clearly shows she dont know what the heak shes talking about. i could ask for a better doctor,i guess the hmo is suspose to do that,but i cant hold it together long enouth to pursue treatment,let alone start something like that.what with housework and all.everything is so damn complicated,it seems so much easier to do nothing at all.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

> quote: everything is so damn complicated,it seems so much easier to do nothing at all


Boy Denny, you sure are spot on there!


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Well I called the chief of rheumatology guy for an appointment. The patient can't make the appointment, I have to have my regular doctor call and they are taking new patient appointments for Oct-Nov.







I knew it would take awhile, but 6 months!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Wow, popular guy, eh? Now, hopefully with your brain fog you'll forget about the appt until it's time to go, and you'll feel like you never waited!








Just kidding, let us know how it goes!


----------



## tazesmom (Oct 29, 2001)

When I was first diagnosed I went to a physical therapist who required I get the books mentioned in the web sight,they are the best of any I have,I try to read a little every day sometimes over and over,this web looks great but its to much for me to read at once.


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I was just diagnosed with myofascial pain syndrome two days ago. I had a feeling that was what I had since I get terrible pain in my teeth and head but there is no problem with my teeth, apparently. My dentist gave me the name of a great doc who specializes in this. I will make an appointment today. I can't eat on one side of my mouth without getting exrutiating pain. Hopefully the doc will be able to help. I'll share any new info I find out. Good luck to all.


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

Still waiting for an appointment...did anyone else find out anything new? I still can not even go near the left side of my mouth without nasty nasty pain. I also get pain in my head, neck, jaw and shoulders that just knocks me out. Unfortunately, I had a root canal done on the tooth that I thought was the culprit, but now 2 months after the root canal is done, the pain is just as bad as it was before, maybe even worse. So now I'm out lots of money and no better off. I use moist heat on my left face and Tylenol whenever I can. Has anyone else found other remedies that help?Ali


----------

